# My latest, a Santoku and a petty



## currenthill (Nov 4, 2018)

Just finished these two kitchen knives.

The first one is a Santoku k-tip 165mm in 2mm O1 at 62 HRC. Wa handle made of pakka and stabilised mahogany.







The second one is a full tang petty 120mm in 2mm 14C28N at 62 HRC. The handle is Micarta.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 4, 2018)

Very nice as always!


----------



## currenthill (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## 5698k (Nov 4, 2018)

Those are beautiful


----------



## nevrknow (Nov 4, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 4, 2018)

I totally dig your aesthetic. Those look like they were made by a pro for sure.


----------



## currenthill (Nov 5, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------

